# [Review] Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5



## DaBlackSheep (12. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
1. Danksagung
2. Über Cooler Master
3. Über mich
4. Über das Konzept
5. Verpackung, was drin ist und Details
6. Einbau und Praxis
7. Fazit
*


*1. Danksagung*

Meinen Dank gebührt Sylvain von Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung des Samples.
Es fand eine sehr nette und informative Kommunikation statt und auch dafür bin ich sehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank, dass ich mit euch zusammenarbeiten darf.


*2. Über Cooler Master*

Cooler Master ist ein Hardware-Hersteller aus Taiwan. 
Es wurde 1992 gegründet, seitdem ist das Unternehmen als eine Marke für Zubehör an Computergehäusen, 
Netzteile, Kühler, Notebook-Kühler und anderes Zubehör bekannt. 
Neben Privatkunden liefert das Unternehmen auch Kühllösungen für OEM-Hersteller der Computer-Industrie zu, 
darunter an nVIDIA VGA Kühler, an AMD CPU-Kühler und an EVGA Motherboard Kühlkörper. 

Der Unternehmenssitz von Cooler Master befindet sich in Jhonghe im Landkreis Taipeh. 
Darüber hinaus besitzt das Unternehmen eine Produktionsstätte in Huizhou in der Volksrepublik China sowie Niederlassungen in verschiedenen Kontinenten, 
unter anderem in den USA (Fremont (Kalifornien) und Chino (Kalifornien)), den Niederlanden (Eindhoven), Deutschland (Berlin), Russland (Moskau) und Brasilien (São Paulo).


*3. Über mich*

Mein Name ist Sebastian, in meinem Clan und allgemein im Netz kennt man mich als BlackSheep.
Ich bin ein 34 Jahre jung, verheiratet und Vater zweier Kinder (4J. + 1J.), heimisch bin ich in Essen (NRW).

Derzeit nehme ich bei einer großen deutschen Prüforganisation an einer Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker
in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration teil.
Weiter ist eines meiner Hobbys das Basteln an Computer. So gibt es schon einige Reviews von mir,
welche man entweder hier im Forum, auf HardwareLuxxx oder auf einem großen Portal für Testberichte findet.


*4. Über das Konzept*
Das Konzept des Gehäuses, welches ich euch hier vorstelle ist einfach genial.

*Das Free-Form-Konzept:*
Cooler Master hat mit dem Master Case ein Gehäuse geschaffen, welches durch seinen Aufbau sehr viele Modifikationen zulässt.
So gibt es Teile für die Verwandlung des MasterCase 5 in das MasterCase Pro 5 und noch viele weitere Teile folgen demnächst.
Auch der eigenen Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt insofern man das Knowhow hat und sich seine eigenen Teile schafft.

Man kann aber nicht nur Teile hinzufügen, man kann auch sehr einfach bestehende Teile entfernen.
Dies gilt insbesondere für die Festplatten Käfige und die Aufnahme für 5,25" Laufwerke - die sich leicht entfernen lassen.
So bleiben dem Bastler/Modderherzen so gut wie keine Wünsche offen.

Derzeit gibt es folgende Teile zur Modifikation des MasterCase 5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Juli 2016 sollen noch viele weitere Teile folgen, welche das genau sein werden, konnte man auf den Cooler Master Videos zur CES 2016 sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G21KKPeGpRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Ab etwa Minute 11:00 geht es mit den Teilen aus der Liste unten los)

Hier gebe ich euch einen kleinen Überblick über die Teile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für das neue MasterCase 5 der Maker Serie wird es ab Mai 2016 einige Neuerungen geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Cooler Master das mit den Ersatzteilen so weiter handhabt wie bisher, dann kann man jederzeit von der normalen Variante auf die Pro oder auf die Maker umbauen.
Ebenso kann man sich das Beste bzw. das was gefällt aus dem Sortiment auswählen und sein Wunsch Gehäuse zusammenstellen.

Dabei fängt das normale MasterCase 5 bei knapp 90 Euro an und das Pro bei knapp 136 Euro.
Die Maker Version wird preislich  bei 189 Euro liegen.


*5. Verpackung, was drin ist und Details*

Das MasterCase Pro 5 kommt in einem schön illustriertem Karton, welcher auch gar nicht mal so klein ausfällt.
 kg.Die Maße des Kartons liegen schon bei 602 x 332 x 650 mm (L x B x H) - vom Gewicht her liegt das ganze bei 10,
Leider war DHL scheinbar nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Paket - nur gut das Cooler Master es noch extra schützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man, wie wunderbar das Gehäuse im Karton noch verpackt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klötze sind echt gut und vor allem bröseln die nicht so übel wie die normalen Styropor Blöcke.


In Der Verpackung befindet sich das Gehäuse und eine Bedienungsanleitung.
Weiteres Zubehör befindet sich im Gehäuse, in einer Pappschachtel die in einem der Laufwerks Käfige untergebracht ist.

Bei der Bedienungsanleitung ist man kein Freund vieler Worte. 
Man arbeitet mit Bildern die leicht verständlich sind. 
Dabei hat man sich bei der Farbwahl für schlichte Grautöne entschieden.
Zu jedem Bild steht dann auch bei, welche Schrauben man benutzen soll.
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Bedienungsanleitungen einer schwedischen Möbelkette.

Hier findet ihr die Bedienungsanleitung: MasterCase Pro 5 Bedienungsanleitung PDF

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch was zu den Maßen für den CPU Kühler und die maximal mögliche Länge einer Grafikkarte.
Und hier sind beide Werte beachtlich, denn es können Monsterkühler von bis zu 190 mm Höhe und Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 412 mm verbaut werden.
Man kann sich da also schon mal ziemlich austoben.

Das Gehäuse kommt schon fertig im Pro Trim - daher es sind schon die Teile montiert, die dem normalem MasterCase 5 fehlen.
Die Unterschiede zwischen der normalen Version und der Pro Version fallen schon recht groß aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der kleinen Schachtel mit dem Zubehör befinden sich folgende Kostbarkeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde den Lieferumfang recht umfangreich und war positiv überrascht, dass man nicht mit den Kabelbindern gegeizt hat.
Auch über die Kabel Halterungen zum ankleben habe ich mich sehr gefreut.


*Linke Seite - Out of the Box sieht das gute Stück so aus:*
Hier sieht man die Seite mit dem Seitenfenster welches leicht getönt ist.
Das Seitenteil besteht aus ausreichend dickem Stahlblech und das Fenster ist aus Plexi.
Im Unteren Bereich des Fensters befindet sich eine weitere Scheibe, welche stark getönt ist.
Dadurch sieht man den unschönen Part (Das Kabelgewirr und die Festplatten) nicht.
Allerdings kann es passieren, dass man den Inhalt des unteren Bereiches doch sieht, insbesondere wenn man beleuchtete Lüfter in der Front verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Rahmen der Front besteht aus schwarzem Plastik, welches hochwertig anmutet.
In diesem Rahmen eingelassen befinden sich drei Elemente - zwei verdecken den Zugang zu den 5,25" Schächten 
und das große Element, welches sich unten befindet deckt die Lüfter ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle drei Elemente bestehen aus Mesh Gitter in das noch mal ein feineres Gitter eingelassen wude.
Dies soll dazu beitragen, dass nicht so viel Staub ins Innere gelangt.
Zwischen Den Mesh Gittern und der Gehäusewand ist genügend Platz um einen 46 mm dicken Radiator zu verbauen.
Dabei bleiben dann immer noch etwa 10 mm Platz zwischen Radiator und Mesh Gitter.
Allerdings muss hierbei dann der Festplatten Käfig im unteren Deck anders positioniert werden,
(was aber keine große Sache ist, wie ich später noch zeigen werde) um die Lüfter von Innen zu verbauen.
In die Front würde auch ein 360 mm Radiator Platz finden (Vorausgesetzt man verzichtet auf die optischen Laufwerke).

Ab Werk sieht es beim MasterCase Pro 5 so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier kommen wir zur rechten Seite:*
Das Seitenteil besteht aus Stahlblech und zwar in ausreichender Dicke - daher es verwindet sich nicht.
Zwischen dem Mainboardträger und dem Seitenteil befindet sich ausreichend Raum für Kabel und Co.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und auch ein Rücken kann entzücken:*
Der Rücken bzw. die Rückseite des Gehäuses ist zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Rücken so manch hübscher Frau,
aber schön freizügig geht es hier zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Belüftung ist hier ein 140 mm Lüfter installiert und dabei ist der Clou, dass man diesen verschieben kann.
Insgesamt lässt sich der Lüfter um etwa 30 mm verschieben - das kommt immer dann besonders gut,
wenn irgendwelche Bauteile im Weg stehen, beispielsweise ein Radiator.

Unterhalb des Lüfters befindet sich noch eine Menge durchlässiges Gitter.
Allerdings sind weder der große Lüfter noch das Gitter unterhalb mit einem Staubschutz versehen.
In der Regel befindet sich hier aber eh ein ausblasender Lüfter, wodurch im Betrieb eigentlich kaum Staub eindringen dürfte.

Interessant finde ich auch die Befestigung des Netzteils.
Hier hat man eine Vorrichtung verbaut, mit der mann schnell und ohne Werkzeug ein Netzteil ausbauen kann.
Dazu werden die vier Rändelschrauben gelöst - damit erhält man dann den Einbaurahmen für das Netzteil.
Nun verbindet man über vier Schrauben das Netzteil mit dem Rahmen und schiebt das Netzteil ins Gehäuse.
Jetzt die Rändelschrauben wieder festziehen und fertig. So baut man sein Netzteil ab sofort ohne Werkzeug aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und jetzt die Oberseite:*
Hier sieht man einen der offensichtlichsten Unterschiede zur normalen Version, das Top Cover.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Top Cover wird einfach auf die Gehäuse Oberseite geschoben und rastet dort dann ein.
Das Cover besteht aus Plastik in dessen Mitte sich ein Mesh Gitter befindet welche genauso aufgebaut ist, 
wie das Mesh in der Front.

Das Bedienfeld fällt etwas spartanisch aus, so bietet es zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, zwei mal 3,5mm Klinke jeweils eine für Kopfhörer und eine für Mikrofon.
Dazu gesellt sich der Ein-/Ausschalter und ein Resetschalter sowie eine LED welche die Aktivität der Festplatte anzeigt.

Unter dem Top Cover befindet sich im Gegensatz zur normalen CaseMaster Version eine Aufnahme für Lüfter bzw. für verschiedene Radiatoren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier können zwei 120 mm Lüfter oder zwei 140 mm Lüfter verbaut werden.
Laut Cooler Master kann hier auch ein 240 mm Radiator verbaut werden, der maximal 40 mm dick sein darf.
Man kann allerdings auch einen 280 mm Radiator verbauen - er darf halt nur nicht dicker als 40 mm sein, weil er sonst mit dem Mainboard kollidiert.


Hier noch mal Bilder vom Top Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Den Außenrundgang schließe ich mit der Unterseite ab.*
Auf der Unterseite befindet sich die Öffnung durch die das Netzteil mit frischer Luft versorgt wird.
Die Öffnung ist mit einem Staubfilter versehen, der sich wie eine Schublade herausziehen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders dominant sind die Füße auf denen das Gehäuse steht.
Die Bögen auf denen die Gummifüße angebracht sind bestehen aus Stahlblech.
Die Bögen sorgen für gut 35 mm Luft zwischen Gehäuse und Boden - was der Belüftung nur dienlich sein kann.


*Und jetzt zu den inneren Werten.*
Den Anfang mache ich mit der linken Seite.
Ab Werk sind hier alle Festplatten Käfige sowie die Halterung für 5,25" Laufwerke und zwei Halterungen für 2,5" Laufwerke verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sieht man die beiden Halterungen für 2,5" Laufwerke im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier der Keller des Gehäuses - ideal für die Verbannung von Netzteil und Festplatten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Halterungen und Käfige lassen sich einfach über Rändelschrauben demontieren.
So sieht es dann aus, wenn man sämtliche Halterungen und Käfige entfernt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ist die Übersicht der entfernten Innereien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Halterungen für die 3,5" Festplatten bestehen aus Plastik welches elastisch genug ist um die Festplatten einzuklipsen.
Die Aufnahmen, welche die Festplatte in der Halterung hält ist mit Gummi ummantelt, so das Vibrationen verringert werden.


*Gut, dann noch die rechte Seite von Innen.*
Kollaboriert Cooler Master mit einer schwedischen Möbelkette? Das Gehäuse hat lässt sich so gut organisieren, 
und das hört auch auf der Rückseite des Mainboard Trägers nicht auf.
Hier befindet sich ein dicker Kanal in dem bereits einige Kabel liegen, aber damit ist der Kanal noch nicht ausgefüllt.
So finden auch noch Kabel vom Netzteil ihren Platz in diesem Kanal und man hat einfach sehr viel Platz zwischen Mainboard Träger und Seitenteil.

Hier befinden sich auch drei Durchführungen für Kabel und Schläuche, welche mit Gummis bestückt sind.
Das schont die Kabelisolierung und sorgt dafür, dass man nicht komplett durch die Öffnungen schauen kann.

Als Besonderheit empfinde ich, dass man hier auch nochmal zwei 2,5" Laufwerke versteckt einbauen kann.
Dafür nimmt man entweder die Halterungen von der linken Seite oder man kauft sich einfach zwei Halterungen bei Cooler Master.

Was mir noch positiv aufgefallen ist wäre die große Öffnung im Mainboard Träger, durch die man auf die Rückseite des Mainboards gelangt.
Ideal wenn mal der CPU Kühler samt Backplate gewechselt oder entfernt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. Einbau und Praxis*
Zuerst habe ich die Aufnahmen für das Mainboard auf den Mainboard Träger geschraubt - mit der mitgelieferten Montagehilfe ging das sehr einfach.
Dann durfte das Mainboard zur Probe ins Gehäuse, damit ich austesten konnte, wo ich am besten den Radiator verbaue.
Denn Cooler Master schreibt zwar, dass man 240 mm Radiatoren verbauen kann, aber nur mit einer Dicke von bis zu 40 mm.

Schlussendlich habe ich die Möglichkeit gefunden den Radiator an der Front einzubauen und die Lüfter innen.
Der Radiator hat noch gut 10 mm Luft zur Frontabdeckung.

Allerdings musste dafür der Festplatten Käfig oben raus und der untere Käfig musste versetzt werden.
Das war aber kein Problem, weil ich nur zwei 3,5" Festplatten habe und die eh unten montieren wollte.
Also konnte ich auf den oberen Käfig verzichten.

Als ich die Bilder für dieses Review aufnahm habe ich festgestellt, dass die Platte auf die der untere Festplatten Käfig montiert wird sich um etwa 45 mm versetzen lässt.
Und das ist auch wieder total einfach über Rändelschrauben gelöst, von daher wieder alles ohne Werkzeug zu realisieren.
So habe ich dann den Radiator mit den Lüftern montiert und es passt - und obendrein finde ich es auch noch sehr gelungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Deckel hätte ich den Radiator nicht unterbringen können, denn der Radiator wäre mit dem RAM und den Kühlkörpern des Mainboard kollidiert.
Aber ich plane mir noch einen 280 mm Radiator mit einer Dicke von 30 mm zuzulegen, da ich auch die Grafikkarte noch unter Wasser setzen möchte.
Allerdings werde ich die Luft durch den Radiator ziehen müssen, da ein 280 mm Radiator nicht direkt in den Deckel passt.

Wie man auf dem letzten Bild erkennen konnte, habe ich den Eisbecher an die Lüfter des Radiators schrauben können.
Es hätte zwar noch der Festplatten Käfig für 2 Festplatten eingebaut werden können, aber ich fand die Lösung ohne Käfig besser.
Zudem müsste es nun auch möglich sein den größeren Eisbecher zu verbauen.

Der Einbau der gesamten Komponenten lief reibungslos ab und überall hatte ich genügend Platz zum arbeiten.
Beim Einbau sind mir keine scharfen Kanten aufgefallen.

Da ich die Lüfter an dem Radiator in der Front ausblasend montiert habe, entschied ich mich bei den zwei Lüftern im Deckel für die beiliegenden 140 mm Cooler Master Lüfter,
welche frische Luft in das Gehäuse befördern. An der Rückseite sorgt ein Enermax T.B. Apollish im 140 mm Format, welche die Luft aus dem Gehäuse heraus befördert.

Meine beiden 3,5" Festplatten fanden im Keller des Gehäuses ihren Platz, ebenso das Netzteil.
So sieht man weder das Netzteil, noch die Festplatten und vor allem sieht man die ganzen Kabel nicht.

Wo ich gerade bei den Kabeln bin. Wie bereits erwähnt hat das MasterCase auf der Rückseite sowas wie einen Kabelkanal,
und hier kann man, besonders dank der bereits montierten Klettbänder, super Kabel verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles was an Kabeln zu lang war, fand im unteren Teil des Gehäuses Platz, ebenso die Adapter und mein Konstrukt, welches für das Licht im Gehäuse zuständig ist.
Ich glaube das ich die Kabel noch etwas schöner arrangieren könnte, aber damit fange ich erst an, wenn die Aquero 5 LT ankommt, die auch im unteren Teil des Gehäuses verbaut wird.
Genügend Platz ist vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch die Kabeldurchführungen an diesem Gehäuse sind echt gut durchdacht.
Die großen Durchführungen welche sich rechts neben dem Mainboard befinden sind so groß gewählt, dass man einen ATX Stecker blind durchführen kann.
Oberhalb des Mainboards befinden sich mehrere Öffnungen für Lüfter Kabel und CPU Power Kabel welche auch so groß dimensioniert sind, dass selbst das CPU Power Kabel locker durch geht.
Im Gehäuse Zwischenboden befinden sich auch zwei Kabeldurchführungen, welche ideal für die die Stromkabel der Grafikkarte ist.

Wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht, habe ich die beiden 2,5" Festplatten Halter hier montiert.
Eine der Halterungen beinhaltet meine 2,5" SSD und die zweite Halterungen habe ich schon mal montiert weil demnächst eine weitere SSD folgt.

Am Ende habe ich noch zwei LED Streifen mit blauen LED eingebaut, welche ich über einen Schalter ein- bzw. ausschalten kann.
Das sorgt zusammen mit dem blauen Apollish und den beiden weißen Cluster Lüftern für eine nette Ausleuchtung, wie ich finde.


Zum Schluss habe ich auch noch die Temperaturen im MasterCase gemessen und mit dem Anidees AI6V2 BW verglichen.
Da das MasterCase keine Lüftersteuerung hat, habe ich den Testaufbau angepasst und beide System jeweils mit festen 50% und 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit getestet.
Dazu wurden die angegebenen Temperaturen einmal im Idle und einmal nach 30 Min. Prime95 gemessen.

Zur Messung der Temperaturen kam ein Laserliner ThermoSpot zum Einsatz. Dabei handelt es sich um eine berührungslose Infrarot Temperaturmessung.
Gemessen wurde  aus einer Entfernung von 30 cm zum Bauteil. Die CPU Temperatur stammt aus dem CPU Höchstwert von HW Monitor.
Die Raumtemperatur lag bei 26 Grad.

Beim Anidees kamen die folgend Lüfter zum Einsatz:

Front: 1x Anidees 140 mm
Front: 1x Enermax T.B. Apollish 140 mm
Oben: 2x Enermax Advance Cluster 120 mm
Hinten: 1x BeQuiet! Pure Wings II

Beim MasterCase kamen diese Lüfter zum Einsatz:

Front: 2x Enermax Advance Cluster 120 mm
Oben: 2x Cooler Master 140 mm
Hinten: 1x Enermax T.B. Apollish 140 mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gehäuse zeichnet sich in den Temperaturen nicht ab.
Allerdings würde ich subjektiv sagen, dass das MasterCase etwas leiser ist.

Auf 50% konnte ich die Lüfter beim Anidees schon hören, beim MasterCase eher nicht so.
Dabei war die Lüfter Bestückung bei beiden Gehäuse sehr ähnlich.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies ein Resultat der Abdeckungen und des dickeren Seitenfensters ist.


*7. Fazit*
Nun kommen wir zu meinem Fazit.
Wir haben ein Gehäuse das jetzt schon kaum Wünsche offen lässt und wenn ich so schaue, was Cooler Master noch für dieses Case auf den Markt bringt,
dann kriege ich ein dämliches Grinsen im Gesicht - zumindest das Seitenteil aus Glas und das I/O des Maker würden mich sehr reizen.

Das Gehäuse ist gut verarbeitet, alle Bleche sind von ausreichender Stärke, nichts verwindet sich.
Subjektiv kommt mir dieses Gehäuse von der Geräuschkulisse etwas leiser vor als das Anidees.
Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind sogar durchaus brauchbar. Trotzdem ist es kein Silentgehäuse und das will es auch gar nicht sein.

Wobei sich das demnächst mit der Maker Variante ändert, da ja das Front und das Top Cover geschlossen sind.
Zudem gibt es dann auch gedämmte Seitenteile. Dann dürften auch die Fans der Stille zufrieden sein.

Vom Aufbau her ist das MasterCase Pro 5 ein Zauberer. 
Es lässt sich nahezu alles ausbauen und vor allem ohne Werkzeug - fast alles ist gut durchdacht.
Die Möglichkeiten der Befestigung von Laufwerken, Lüfter Steuerungen und Co. in den 5,25" Schächten und das magere I/O Panel würde ich bemängeln.

Um das Problem mit den 5,25" Schächten zu erläutern, es ist nur ein Schnellverschluss vorhanden, aber keine Bohrungen um beispielsweise ein Aquaero 5 LX zu montieren.
Es fehlen dafür einfach die Montagelöcher - das finde ich ein wenig schade. Aber für optische Laufwerke ist der Schnellverschluss eine richtig gute Sache.

Manch einer würde noch das Plastik an Front und Deckel bemängeln, aber soweit würde ich nicht gehen.
Es wurde ein hochwertiges Plastik verwendet, was man sieht und auch fühlt.

Das MasterCase Pro 5 ist sowohl für eine gescheite Wasserkühlung sowie für eine ordentliche Luftkühlung ausgestattet.
Es passen richtig lange Grafikkarten mit dicken, breiten Kühlkörper drauf  (ein Raijintek Morpheus dürfte kein Problem sein),
und auch große CPU Kühler wie ein Alpenföhn Plymp, ein BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 oder ein Thermalright HR02 Macho stellen kein Problem dar.

Hier wie immer meine kurze Positiv/Negativ Auflistung:

*Positiv:*

Platz für Wasserkühlung
Platz für große Luftkühler
Voll Modular
Verdeckte Netzteilmontage
Viel Einbauplätze für HDD's
Viele Einbauplätze für SSD's
Brauchbare 140 mm Lüfter
Leicht zu reinigen
Viel Platz für Kabelmanagement

*Negativ:*

Keine Lüftersteuerung
Spatanisches I/O
5,25" Schacht Montagemöglichkeiten im Schacht

Und wieder ist die Waage nicht im Lot,  was aber auch nicht negativ ist. Die positiven Punkte überwiegen und zwar dermaßen,
dass mir dieses Gehäuse alle meine Schäfchen wert ist: 5 von 5 BlackSheeps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. März 2016)

Ich denke das Gehäuse wäre vor allem etwas für Casemodder und Co, aber für Leute wie mich die ihren Pc unter ihrem Schreibtisch verschwinden lassen wäre das zu schade 

Trotzden ganz toller Test, weiter so


----------



## hema8193 (30. März 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich denke das Gehäuse wäre vor allem etwas für Casemodder und Co, aber für Leute wie mich die ihren Pc unter ihrem Schreibtisch verschwinden lassen wäre das zu schade
> 
> Trotzden ganz toller Test, weiter so



Finde ich nicht  Habe ihm auch unterm Tisch stehen. Aber das gesamte Innenleben wie auch die Abteilungen sind echt klasse. Das Gehäuse hat eine tolle Lüfterkonzeption so das ich gute Temps erreiche und als ruhe Fan auch mit der Akustik sehr zufrieden bin. Mein bestes Gehäuse derzeit was ich mir gekauft habe. Bereue keinen Cent. Einzig was ich als Kritikpunkt sehe, ist dass in Österreich keinen CoolerMaster Shop gibt, denn Lieferkosten für 17€ zusätzlich finde ich sehr fatal.


----------



## JonasIT (10. April 2016)

Kann man das für die versteckte Netzteilmontage entfernen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. April 2016)

JonasIT schrieb:


> Kann man das für die versteckte Netzteilmontage entfernen?



Wenn man die Nieten aufbohrt bestimmt - aber warum sollte man das tun?


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. April 2016)

Eine wirklich sehr gut gelungene Review. Deine Review hat mich dazu bewegt das Case bald zu kaufen wenn ich mein altes NZXT Phantom 530 losgeworden bin.
Nur kannst du mir sagen wie so die Materialstärke ist. Ich finde mein 530 etwas zu wackelig und macht das einen stabileren Eindruck? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. April 2016)

Also die Wände sind stabil ausgeführt - Wandstärke müsste ich mal messen.
Auf jeden Fall aber wabbelt es nicht, wenn du eine Seitenwand in der Hand hält, dann biegt sich da nix.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. April 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. ich habe vor meinen Radiator wie deinen in die Front zu setzen ebenso meine Pumpe an einem der Lüfter dranzuschrauben. Der Radiator ist 38mm breit was eigentlich Problemlos klappen sollte.
Wenn ich es am Ende doch noch schaffe, mein System zu erfolgreich umzuziehen kann ich meine Ergebnisse mit ein paar Bildern hier dokumentieren? Also ein paar nette Bilder hier reinsetzen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. April 2016)

Du kannst mir gerne Bilder per PN schicken - Den Thread hier solltest du dafür eher nicht nutzen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Mai 2016)

Hey hier bin ich wiedaaa 
Also ich hab das Problem dass wenn ich dem Tower nen kleinen Schubs gebe dieser eben wackelt. Nun dacht ich erst das kommt von losen Nieten aber alles sitzt fest und die Architektur des Towers lässt sowas net zu  
Ich habe herausgefunden dass das Gummi an den Standfüßen einfach so weich ist, dass es sich einfach dem Druck beugt.
Kann das auch von anderen Besitzern des Cases bestätigt werden oder sollte ich es reklamieren? 

Mit freundlichen grüßen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Mai 2016)

Also bei meinem Gehäuse besteht das Problem nicht.   Entweder reklamieren oder an den Support von Cooler Master wenden.
Die antworten recht schnell.


----------



## keks4 (8. Juni 2016)

Guten Tag, kleine Frage 
Besitzt das Case schlauchdurchführungen für externe Radiatoren?
Edit : noch ne frage, würdest du sagen dass sich die WaKü von dir leicht verbauen liess? Also so dass du dich nie fragen musstest "wo zur hölle hat das jetzt noch Platz?  " (ich denke du weisst was ich meine ) und würdest du das Case generell empfehlen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Juni 2016)

Dann kurze Antworten 

*1. Besitzt das Case schlauchdurchführungen für externe Radiatoren?*
Das Case hat keine Durchführungen für externe Radiatoren *aber* es gibt Slotblenden über die man das bewerkstelligen kann.

*2. würdest du sagen dass sich die WaKü von dir leicht verbauen liess?*
In meinem Fall wusste ich wo ich die Sachen verbauen konnte. Langes rumrätseln war nicht nötig.
Verbauen kannst du übrigens wie folgt:

*Front: *
1. 240mm bis 280mm Radiator mit einer Dicke von bis zu 45mm
2. 360mm Radiator mit einer Dicke bis 45mm - dazu muss die Aufnahme für die 5,25"  Laufwerke entfernt werden

*Oben: *
240mm bis 280mm Radiator mit einer Dicke von bis zu 30mm

*Hinten:*
1. Ein 120mm Radiator und evtl. sogar ein 140mm Radiator

Die Dicke habe ich ohne Lüfter angegeben, wenn die Lüfter drauf montiert sind, passen die Radiatoren samt Lüfter perfekt.


----------



## Grozz (10. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab auch eins und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden hab mich aber so langsam satt gesehen daher will ich es verkaufen^^

Meine AIO Arctic Liquid Freezer passt nur bedingt in den Radiatorplatz im Deckel.

Dadurch das sie 4 Lüfter hat kann ich die Abdeckung die beim "Pro" dabei ist nicht drauf machen da der Radiator samt Lüfter zu dick ist.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe im Moment noch ein neues Testexemplar in der Pipeline.


----------



## keks4 (10. Juni 2016)

Das klingt ja Super, werde mir da Case wohl kaufen  lohnt sich eigentlich die "Maker" Version wegen dem Typ C Port vorne& der Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Juni 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja Super, werde mir da Case wohl kaufen  lohnt sich eigentlich die "Maker" Version wegen dem Typ C Port vorne& der Lüftersteuerung?



Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich. Auch weil ich die Frontblende schöner finde.


----------



## Reap (10. Juni 2016)

Super Review! Hast mich fast zu einem Wechsel vom R5 gebracht. 
Eine Frage: Ist hinter dem Mesh an der Front und der Oberseite noch ein feinerer Staubfilter? Denn so grob wie das Mesh ist stelle ich mir das nicht sonderlich effektiv vor oder?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Juni 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist hinter dem Mesh an der Front und der Oberseite noch ein feinerer Staubfilter? Denn so grob wie das Mesh ist stelle ich mir das nicht sonderlich effektiv vor oder?



Hinter dem groben Mesh befindet sich noch ein feineres Gitter. Das hält den größten Teil an Schmutz und Staub ab.


----------



## keks4 (10. Juni 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Super Review! Hast mich fast zu einem Wechsel vom R5 gebracht.



also mich hat er ganz zum Wechsel gebracht, das R5 ist für WaKü nix halbes und nix ganzes. Nachdem ich nun noch von einem Besitzer des CM Case seine Meinung zu den Versionen habe werde ich mir das CM MasterCase 5 Maker holen 

@BlackSheep
Danke für deine Antworten, nun weiss ich dass das Mastercase genau das Case ist was ich brauche


----------



## Reap (10. Juni 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde nun nur noch überlegen, ob ich 180€ für ein Gehäuse locker machen möchte.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Juni 2016)

Aber es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr. Durch meine Hände sind schon viele Gehäuse gegangen und ich war bisher nicht so begeistert wie von dem Mastercase.
Ich bin mit meinem Mastercase auch noch lange nicht fertig. Die WaKü wird noch weiter ausgebaut und demnächst kommen die Maker Teile dran.
Dann werde ich noch überlegen dem Ganzen eine neue Farbe zu verpassen.


----------



## Reap (12. Juni 2016)

Bestellung bei ALTERNATE ist raus, Montag Nachmittag gehe ich es abholen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2016)

Sauber


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Juni 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Bestellung bei ALTERNATE ist raus, Montag Nachmittag gehe ich es abholen.


Super [emoji14] 

Kannst du mal bitte schauen, ob das Gehäuse bei dir so leicht auf den Standfüßen wackelt?
Is en minimales Wackeln von nem mm.

Danke!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Super [emoji14]
> 
> Kannst du mal bitte schauen, ob das Gehäuse bei dir so leicht auf den Standfüßen wackelt?
> Is en minimales Wackeln von nem mm.
> ...



Das hast du mich schon auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads gefragt. 
Meine Antwort findest du auf Seite 2.

Aber ich schreib es gern nochmal - mein Gehäuse wackelt nicht. Es steht vollkommen stabil.
Evtl. ist deinem Gehäuse beim Transport etwas passiert, sodass es verzogen ist?


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. Juni 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Das hast du mich schon auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads gefragt.
> Meine Antwort findest du auf Seite 2.
> 
> Aber ich schreib es gern nochmal - mein Gehäuse wackelt nicht. Es steht vollkommen stabil.
> Evtl. ist deinem Gehäuse beim Transport etwas passiert, sodass es verzogen ist?


Ich weiß. 
Nur möchte ich wissen ob das bei anderen Gehäusen ebenfalls der Fall ist.
Du kannst ja auch eine Ausnahme sein oder vielleicht is das Problem nur bei einen bestimmten Anteil von Gehäusen die zur selben Zeit gefertigt wurden.
Ich werde aber nicht mehr weiter fragen, der Support kann mir da meht sagen...würde er mal antworten. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> Nur möchte ich wissen ob das bei anderen Gehäusen ebenfalls der Fall ist.
> Du kannst ja auch eine Ausnahme sein oder vielleicht is das Problem nur bei einen bestimmten Anteil von Gehäusen die zur selben Zeit gefertigt wurden.
> Ich werde aber nicht mehr weiter fragen, der Support kann mir da meht sagen...würde er mal antworten.
> ...



Wie lange wartest du denn jetzt schon auf eine Antwort vom Support?


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. Juni 2016)

Seit ungefähr ner Woche...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reap (14. Juni 2016)

So, alles verbaut und funktioniert soweit. Super Gehäuse! Alles ist am richtigen Platz und kann bei Bedarf angepasst werden. Ich hoffe in Zukunft werden noch einige Teile im Maker-Shop eintreffen.

Eine Frage: Gibt es ein normales Seitenteil? Ohne Fenster oder Ähnliches?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. Juni 2016)

Es gibt ein Seitenteil ohne Fenster:

MCX-0005 Left side panel - Cooler Master Europe Store

Liegt preislich bei 16,95€




Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir das Glas Seitenteil zu holen:

Cooler Master MasterCase 5 Tempered Glass Side Panel - Cooler Master Europe Store


----------



## Reap (19. Juni 2016)

Danke, das werde ich mir wohl noch zulegen.
Das tempered glass sieht schon schön aus. Ich kann mich nur nicht mit diesem Beleuchtungskram anfreunden, weshalb ich zum geschlossenen Seitenteil greifen werde.


----------



## keks4 (19. Juni 2016)

So ich hätte doch noch eine Frage  muss bis zum bestellen leider den nächsten Lohn abwarten, bin Lehrling  eine Frage ist mir beim vorab planen in den Sinn gekommen, und zwar:
 würde der Eisbecher auch passen wenn die GPU 30-32 cm lang wäre so wie du ihn montiert hast vor dem Radiator? In etwa so hab ichs auch geplant, habe aber eine sehr lange GPU... deshalb lieber vorher fragen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Juni 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> würde der Eisbecher auch passen wenn die GPU 30-32 cm lang wäre so wie du ihn montiert hast vor dem Radiator? In etwa so hab ichs auch geplant, habe aber eine sehr lange GPU... deshalb lieber vorher fragen



Ich glaube das dürfte nicht klappen. Meine Grafikkarte ist etwa 210mm und ich hab zum AGB noch 50mm Luft.
Du kannst aber den Radiator oben einbauen, dann hast du Platz genug.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre direkt neben der Grafikkarte, da bin ich aber nicht 100% sicher ob das funktioniert.


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. August 2016)

Hey :3,

Also der CM Support antwortet auch nach einem neu eröffnetem Ticket immer noch nicht...schade.
Jedoch wurde mir gesagt, dass so ein Problem nicht bekannt ist also bin ich wohl einfach nur kleinlich.
Naja trotzdem schade, dass hier nicht reagiert wurde...naja also das Gehäuse ist laut Coolermaster also ok


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

Mir ist bekannt das dieses Thema schon älter ist, aber für alle die sich im nachhinein die selbe Frage stellen werden möchte ich hierzu doch noch mit antworten.


keks4 schrieb:


> So ich hätte doch noch eine Frage  muss bis zum bestellen leider den nächsten Lohn abwarten, bin Lehrling  eine Frage ist mir beim vorab planen in den Sinn gekommen, und zwar:
> würde der Eisbecher auch passen wenn die GPU 30-32 cm lang wäre so wie du ihn montiert hast vor dem Radiator? In etwa so hab ichs auch geplant, habe aber eine sehr lange GPU... deshalb lieber vorher fragen


Hier mal ein Bild mit meiner Zotac...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte ist 320mm lang, der AGB ist 50mm und der Radiator ist von innen verbaut und hat ein Durchmesser von 30mm.
Wie man gut sehen kann würde es noch passen.

Die Grafikkarte hat aber unter Luft auch nur gepasst wenn kein Festplattenkäfig dahinter verbaut ist.

Im Übrigem habe ich sogar einen 420er Radiator in die Front bekommen.
Der Radiator darf aber nicht höher als 460mm sein.

Der Alphacool was ich verwendet habe ist  458mm hoch.
Hier musste ich das obere Blech schon um 2-3mm hoch biegen um ihn rein zu bekommen.
GGf. müsste man dieses Blech was noch knapp darüber geht weg schneiden.

Die Verkleidung darüber hat aber dann immer noch Problemlos gepasst und von dem etwas was ich hoch gebogen habe hat man nichts mehr sehen könne.
Also mit etwas eigene Bearbeitung passt auch ein 420er vorne rein.

Aber aufpassen!! Es gibt andere 420er Radiatoren anderer Hersteller die noch höher sind und die dann wirklich nicht mehr passen werden!
Beispiel der 420er von Magicool.

Von außen hätte der Radiator sogar ohne hoch biegen des oberen Bleches gepasst, da der dann Bündig mit der Oberkante des Bleches abschließt.
Jedoch werden dann die zwei Anschlüsse des Radiators durch das Frontblech verdeckt, so dass ohne was weg zu schneiden die Anschlüsse nicht genutzt werden könnten.
Denn Radiator auf dem Kopf mit den Anschlüsse nach unten zu verbauen fand ich nicht als Optimal, da das Entlüften in dieser Position sehr schwierig wird.

Da ich aber hierzu den oberen Panel demontiert hatte muss bei dieser Art auch sicher gegangen werden das der Panel dann noch passen wird.
Denn da ich mein Radiator von innen verbaut habe konnte ich den Panel nicht mehr testen ob der auch passen würde wenn der Radiator außen verbaut wird.

Anzumerken ist noch dass bei diesem Radiator ein Dremel gut ist, da die Schraublöcher der Halterung im Gehäuse um wenige Millimeter versetzt sind und man Probleme mit dem Anschrauben der Lüfter haben wird.

Zur Zeit bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir noch das Seitenteil aus Glas dazu bestellen werde, denn das Seitenteil was jetzt drauf ist sieht mit Beleuchtung nicht so gut aus, da es weiß schimmert wenn Licht drauf fällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

